# WWII US Navy Aircraft Markings



## dakjunkie (Jun 1, 2012)

I have noticed in the Warpaint Series No 84 that the F6F Hellcats from different carriers in '44 seemed to have specific tail and/or wing markings. I don't know if these are carrier specific or squadron specific, but I have not found any references to these. 

some are tail bands, bars, whole or part of the tail, some are arrow heads (USS Bennington), letters ( X on the USS Wasp), three white bars (USS Cabot), front half of the tail and the wing flaps white (USS Bataan) and so on. The Essex had an hour glass in white, the Enterprise a triangle. I am modeling my father's ship, the USS Monterey, CVL 26, and the only pictures I have show wing tips painted white. 

Does anyone know of any references for these markings. They seem to have been used only after adoption of the gloss sea blue for the Hellcats in '44. 

I am primarily an armor modeler, early WWII german stuff, so I am out of my element here. 

If anyone can point me towards the right references or sites, I would be most appreciative.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I'd as on Hyperscale on the plane forum. Bet you get exactly what you need. One frequent poster there is the author of some of the Squadron camo and markings books. Or, you could pick up Squadron's US Navy camo and markings book... might be a good ref for your kits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There's GOT to be books out there specific to what you need. Search at Amazon and Squadron?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This looks like it has possibilities:
http://www.squadron.com/ItemDetails.asp?item=SS6087


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yup thats one of a couple recommended Squadron books on the topic... Very useful.


----------



## dakjunkie (Jun 1, 2012)

*US Navy WWII markings*

Thanks for the help. I just got the Squadron book on markings and camo for WWII. Unfortunately, it is not very good. There are no tables or systematic review of how markings evolved during the war and it seems many camo schemes are left out. 

One useful fact is that the photos reference plane markings as "Air Group" markings and mention about 5. However, this means the markings are carrier specific and not squadron marks. With the warpaint book I can now identify about a dozen air groups, but I cannot believe that there isn't a master list of the marks for each carrier that served in the Pacific. 

Unfortunately the websites for the Naval History Center, and the Naval Aviation museum have been particularly unhelpful and haven't even acknowledged my inquiries. While aboard the USS Midway museum last month in San Diego, I also made inquiry, but no one knew what I was talking about. 

If anyone has anymore ideas, please post them, but so far I've had no luck.
If anyone is interested I can post the marks that I have identified from the references that I have.


----------



## dakjunkie (Jun 1, 2012)

*US Navy WWII markings*

Oh, to John P, I did look on Amazon and I looked at Squadron's site. Unfortunately the Squadron book wasn't on amazon so I could not get an idea of contents and the squadron site doesn't let you look at contents either. 

The latest issue of IPMS journal has an article on Dauntless' and the author refers to a group that meets to discuss the battle of Midway which occurred before the time frame in which I am interested. However, since this roundtable also includes veterans, maybe they might have info. Now if I can only contact this Mr. Chris Bucholtz. 

Again, if there's any other ideas out there, please respond and I will pursue them. 
Thanks.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

dakjunkie said:


> Now if I can only contact this Mr. Chris Bucholtz.
> 
> Again, if there's any other ideas out there, please respond and I will pursue them.
> Thanks.


Again Mr. Bucholtz posts on Hyperscale often... did you ask there?


----------



## dakjunkie (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't know what you mean by "hyperscale", I'll guess its a website, so I will try that, thanks.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

yes www.hyperscale.com one of the largest modeling websites online. Been around for ages.


----------



## Allen109 (Aug 1, 2012)

*WW2 tailcodes*

There's a book,The Big Book of World War 2 Airplanes,that has the tail codes(all white-2 stripes,hourglass,2 boxes....) for carrier airwings during WW2.Its in the section on the F6F Hellcat.Hope this helps.


----------

